
Stripe is testing cash advances - rbanffy
https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/24/stripe-advance-cash/
======
ackidacki
I wish they'd fix the 7 days transfers in the EU. I don't get how the service
can be so bad here and yet stacking layers of iteration and evolving
elsewhere.

